# New 28rsds With Big Problem- Help



## candminga (May 30, 2006)

Hi All,








I'm new here. Just wondering if anyone has recently purchased a 2006 Outback 28rsds. Having all kinds of problems with it. Only been camping twice and back to the dealership that many times. It's still there after two weeks.

Slideout comes out as you drive down the road (and yes, I've checked it several times to be sure it's all the way in before taking off). The dinette slideout is the one I'm talking about. It also leaks water because it's not sealed up from the elements when in or out, on the bottom. You can see daylight when it's in and stick your hand out the bottom. The dealer said this is normal and gave up some big seals to stick in the gaps. Didn't work and we shouldn't of had to do that anyway. Plus we've had major leaks in the queen bed slide out when it's out and level, can't get the back stairs down with two people trying and the underbelly fabric has come lose and is just hanging and they said just needs to be taped...ha!

Any help would be greatly appreciated. We truly loved the look and features of the Outback and don't want to have to get something else. We've had several other pop-ups and one trailer before with no problems so we are concerned. Plus this unit was built post Katrina and we think that affects the way it was built.

Thanks,
From 2 adults, 2 dogs; who love camping


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The dealer says that is normal................


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We bought our 28RSDS in March and did have a bad water leak on the slideout but we have never had the slideout come out going down the road. The dealer added the additional weather striping on the bottom that seamed to fix the problem.

Hang in there. The Outback is a great camper. We had more than usual little thinkgs wrong but I was able to fix most if them while camping. That is the nature of campers.

Good Luck.....
KB


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Contact Keystone directly.

Tell them that some crazy lawyer told you to tell them that you fear for the safety of your family and those driving behind you since the slide malfunctioning is causing hazardous driving conditions that may cause accidents and result in loss of life or limb.

Bet they tell you exactly where to take it instantly.

I also bet if you tell them that you are afraid to drive it anymore because the slide malfunctions that they will send someone out to your house.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

First of all,

action *Welcome to Outbackers, candminga!* action

Sorry that you are having such problems. We have a 28RS-DS as well, and love it! First question... just how far is the slide coming out? Just enough to break the seal? Or really extending?









We have always had a little water leakage around the front of the side slide if traveling in very heavy rains, and although I would rather it didn't, under the circumstances, it does not seem unreasonable.

As far as seeing daylight, or being able to 'stick your hand out the bottom', that is not right!

One trick with the rear slide, is to tip the trailer slightly back when setting up. Not alot, just enough to promote water flow away from the seals.

As far as the bellypan is concerned. I would stay away from taping it. That will not hold for long.

As Ghosty said, get ahold of Keystone right away. They seem to be pretty good about doing people right.

Good luck, and keep us posted!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

In another thread you mentioned front storage doors leaking. A bead of caulk on top of the hinge will fix that.

Also To avoid the gutters dumping water on the doors (and help prevent Queen slide leaks), have the trailer slightly nose high. Water runs to the rear and away from the front. Also add gutter extensions less then $10 from any RV supply place.

Welcome to Outbackers, Happy Camping and Post Often.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I cannot over emphasize the severity of "Slideout comes out as you drive down the road " and how you need to get that concern across to the Keystone folks.

Personally I would not drive it another foot and have them come out and look at it -- can you imagine what would happen if this thing simply "let-go" as you were driving...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> I cannot over emphasize the severity of "Slideout comes out as you drive down the road " and how you need to get that concern across to the Keystone folks.
> 
> Personally I would not drive it another foot and have them come out and look at it -- can you imagine what would happen if this thing simply "let-go" as you were driving...
> [snapback]115646[/snapback]​


I read the original post 2 times...as I could belive what I had just read. I don't think I have ever heard anyone mention this problem before.

The dealer is being a jerk if he tells you it's normal to have an opening that big.

We've had some HUGE rain storms in Oregon and we have ahad some water get in via the slide, but only a very very small amount...say 3-4 ounces.

It's about time to you tell the dealer you're getting a lawyer...this is not safe for you or the 10,000 people you drive past while towing this trailer.

Please keep us updated...


----------

